# Problem with 360 share will not run



## dieselajr (May 20, 2007)

I rec'd this below message in the C drive. I hope this is the right thread. I do not know if you can help me with this problem. Please let me know what I can do to fix this problem. Thank you in advance for all your help.

Diesel

360Share version 4.2.6 Pro
Java version 1.6.0_01 from Sun Microsystems Inc.
Windows XP v. 5.1 on x86
Free/total memory: 4790424/5177344

com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main$StartupFailedException: invalid logicrypto.jar
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main.sanityCheck(Main.java:273)
at com.limegroup.gnutella.gui.Main.main(Main.java:49)

STARTUP ERROR!

-- listing properties --
FILTER_HASH_QUERIES=true
APP_HEIGHT=734
DIRECTORIES_TO_SEARCH_FOR_FILES=C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Share...
FRACTIONAL_UPTIME=0.19133487
LAST_EXPIRE_TIME=1176939501265
SESSIONS=117
DIRECTORY_FOR_SAVING_FILES=C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Shared
RUN_ONCE=true
CLIENT_ID=B0658CBD21A31F90425A942EE6C78300
LAST_SHUTDOWN_TIME=1176035473140
TOTAL_UPTIME=5573199
PORT=6348
AVERAGE_UPTIME=47634
UNSET_FIREWALLED_FROM_CONNECTBACK=true
APP_WIDTH=1019
INSTALLED=true
MAX_SIM_DOWNLOAD=8
LAST_GWEBCACHE_FETCH_TIME=1163630641343
WINDOW_Y=0
CONNECTION_SPEED=350
UPDATE_DELAY=252000020
WINDOW_X=5



FILES IN CURRENT DIRECTORY:
C:\Program Files\360Share\Gui\lib\.cvsignore
LAST MODIFIED: 1027085882000
SIZE: 25

C:\Program Files\360Share\Gui\lib\Copy of 360Share.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1132063292624
SIZE: 2713608

C:\Program Files\360Share\Gui\lib\core.jar
LAST MODIFIED: 1132063266499
SIZE: 1325422

C:\Program Files\360Share\Gui\lib\Locales-Contributors.txt
LAST MODIFIED: 1111673049382
SIZE: 12747

C:\Program Files\360Share\Gui\lib\localize.txt
LAST MODIFIED: 1111673049429
SIZE: 47572


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please read the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, you'll get no P2P help here.


----------

